# Chaos of the MYTH



## Coloursfall (May 20, 2012)

*Welcome to the MYTH.*

Or perhaps not welcome, so much, as you have always been part of the MYTH. We all are, even if we are not aware of it. The vibrant multiverse of thousands and thousands of worlds, some connected to others and some floating alone in the primal seas. But all worlds are linked by one thing - the World Thread, which ties them all to the Hub, the first world and the centre of the swirling nebula of the MYTH. 

The Hub is a vast world, where the Council lives. They are the forces behind everything in the Hub and masters if all the other worlds, observing sight unseen via the Thread. The Council are temperamental and mercurial, often conflicting and allying with other members, sometimes causes worlds to collide in vibrant bursts of activity then split off again like nothing ever happened.

You do not know of the Council, but they know of you. You live in one of the many worlds of the MYTH, content (or not so much) with your life in that reality. But then, one day, the Thread started to expand, at first still invisible and intangible, but soon manifesting as a torrent of blazing energy at the centre of your world. And then, it plucked you up in its silver flames, pulling you through to the Hub. Why it chose you may be a mystery to you, but you were in some way important to your homeworld. The Council chose you, and now you are here. 

----

You appear in the Hub in front of the vast tower that houses the Council, inside a courtyard attended to by a pair of men, one tall and dark-skinned with silvery hair and blinding white wings, the other shorter and pale, with flaming red hair and matching wings. They do not speak, but will sometimes smile at the gathering before them of all kinds, great and small. When the final player in this cosmic game appears, they finally speak, the tall man stepping forward.

_"You are called before the Council of MYTH for a special purpose. A dark shadow is looming over the Hub, which holds all your worlds together."_

The other man steps forward, smirking, and finishes where the other left off.
_
"You must take up a sigil of power to combat this darkness, for in your worlds you were great heroes, worthy of mighty power now. So step forward now, before the Council, and take your destiny in your hands."_

And so, one by one, you are lead before the Council, in the vast chamber, their thrones so high you cannot see their faces, but some blaze with crimson flame and other sit in great cradles of vines... Then a voice booms your name and the shining Sigil appears before you, becoming you to just reach out, take your prize, face the darkness so you may claim your great reward...

----

The Council tower is a vast building, built into the side of a mountain that rises over a vast city, guarded by powerful magic to keep it hidden. You appeared here, in the courtyard outside, and now you are inside the Council's room. The walls go up higher than you can see well, with seats in the walls, most of them that you can see occupied by all kinds of people. A man wreathed in flame, a woman wrapped in vines, and many more.

One figure is standing in the front of the group now gathered, his long, white robes shining, broken only by a purple sash wrapped around his body. The man smiles out from under his sandy blond hair, watching the gathered group of heroes. He finally speaks when all have gathered.

"It's good to see you all now, in our time of great need. Our world thread is in danger, and you are all that stands between it and total destruction. The thread, which I do not expect you to have heard of, is what binds all of our worlds, called the MYTH, together. All of our homes are in danger now, from a great evil, we we have pulled you through the thread to combat it.

Look at the Sigils your now hold in your hands. These are your greatest weapons in this fight against the force wanting to destroy us. This force has even summoned its own warriors to work for its own dark cause, so be wary. Any questions?"

---

Finn watched the strange man talk from the front of the group, blue eyes wide, still trying to get used to this place. He missed Ooo (and Jake) a whole lot already, but the promise of fighting evil was exciting. He just hoped he could go back home after. He squeezed the pommel of his sword in his hands, the blade itself resting on the ground, being much taller than its wielder.

He looked around for a moment, then scratched the side of his head, frowning. What a strange group of people (not like he wasn't used to that), though many of them appeared to look like him...! He would have to find out later.


----------



## Sylph (May 20, 2012)

Striking a match over his arm, he bites the end of a cigar and lights it as the Priest before him mentioned their overall mission and why they were here. From what he could gather, the multiverse or whatever was in danger and they were called on like the cavalry. Nothing all that new to him really, hell he was used to his world being in danger to the point of it almost ending.

snuffing the match and flicking it on the floor before him, he takes a look at the thrones and people sitting in them with a almost amused look on his face. Of all the places he thought he would end up, a tower filled with some bunch of punks and old guys claiming to be some kind of important gathering was the bottom of the list.

"So these forces you are going up against. I take it they are too much of a threat for all you. So you called on...lets see here. A little boy, some little girl that feels like a vampire. A squirrel, Wombat. A one-eyed woman, and some pretty boy with a sword...and lets not forget, a ugly son of a bitch bastard that is me. You must be desperate if you called us in, Priest"


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 20, 2012)

Makoto stared at the sigil she held in her hand. It looked rather insignificant, but she sensed a mysterious power from it. While she could ask the priest, as the big red guy referred to him as, and he certainly looked the part, what the sigil did, Makoto had the feeling that they were supposed to find out in their own time.

Looking around, it turned out the big red guy also gave an apt description of the group gathered in front of the celestial thrones. Of course, Makoto wasn't one to judge. If she was called upon, then Makoto had no reason to doubt the others around her now were just as powerful, if not more so.

_In fact, now I have to wonder, why me? Why not... Tsubaki? She's always about justice and all that,_ Makoto thought, _Oh well, I'm here now._

"So... what exactly are we going to do?", Makoto asked of the priest-looking man in front of the group, "Or rather, how are we going to fight these dark forces?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou (May 20, 2012)

The "pretty boy with a sword" in question was currently examining said blade. It was a habit he'd taken to in recent times, looking his summoned weapons over so he could imagine how they would look dyed red with the blood of others. Such a glorious color it always would be; the thought of that color titillated him time and again.

The demon known as Ghirahim looked up at that red creature, a contemplative look on his face. He himself had no idea why this council had called in _him_ of all beings, a Demon Lord. In that previous land he had resided, he was known as three different things: the unforgiving master of all those creatures on the surface, the demon that constantly sought after that sky girl, in doing so facing another sky child - one that was certainly stupid enough to challenge him time and again. As for the third, that was what he was the most proud of: the glorious weapon of the Demon King, the blade that slew countless servants of the Goddess.

None of those exactly sang "savior of this Myth thing," now did they?

Ghirahim considered voicing as much, but thought better of it. For all he knew, this council had picked him on accident, mistaking him for... the sky child, perhaps. _An outlandish mistake, considering my own beauty and the sky child's hideousness... but it's something I'll let slide._ If they had been mistaken in choosing him, he certainly wasn't going to try and correct their decision and risk being cast back to... wherever it was they'd called him from in the first place.

No, Ghirahim was going to just stay put and see if this council realized their mistake on their own. He hoped they didn't; it would be cause for so many frowns if he had to leave without being able to impale even one creature.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 20, 2012)

The man smiled softly and watched the group as a few spoke, before holding up a gloved hand at about his eye level, palm up. 

"Please child, call me Peter. And as for your questions... You will go forth and defeat the five generals the Evil One has summoned to attack the Thread - I know not their names, but only what they are known as. The Adversary, the Chaotic, the Judge, the Undead, and the Watcher. You were chosen for bearing a strong trait that would make a powerful Sigil to combat these evils. Anything else?"

Finn frowned, scrunching up his face a bit, as he tried to process all that. But hey, fighting evil! The boy grinned and gave a bit of a cheer, hefting the massive red sword over his head, blade pointed at the roof.

"Haha! Yeah, this will be easy! No need to worry, the Hero of Ooo is here!"

Peter didn't respond, but regarded the young boy with a soft expression.


----------



## Flareth (May 20, 2012)

Doctor Horrible was deep in thought, processing this information.

"They don't even stand a chance," he finally muttered. "I'm not letting them achieve my dream."

He glanced over the sigil in his gloved right hand.

"So what do those five generals do?" he asked. "Do you even know?"


----------



## see ya (May 20, 2012)

Flandre stared down at her sigil curiously, turning it over and over in her tiny hands. Somewhere in that fluffy head of hers she did register the irony of her, a vampire, getting the sigil of Light. Light was a thing that, for the most part, caused her pain, but maybe this would fix that. 

That train of thought, however, was quickly derailed as she looked back up to see the very strange gathering of people that had amassed. She made a soft sound and floated over, hovering just above the ground. Not like she wasn't used to seeing strange people, but even these were different. Why, some of them were actually male! 

"This is exciting!" she said, raising her altitude and fluttering around everyone's heads, "Uuuh... I can try to do that stuff. Yeah. It'll be fun." Her words started to drift off and become quieter as she took to playing with her sigil again.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 20, 2012)

Cloud eyed the sigil in his hand again, after listening to this man... Peter, he'd said his name was. Cloud looked up again, his face almost emotionless, but his eyes showing a kind of curiosity. There was also some sadness deeper down. He'd been drawn away in a time of peace and comfort only to return to the chaos he'd finally averted, in some ways. 

His thoughts went back to those he'd been drawn away from, their faces giving him both sorrow, and comfort. He knew that they'd probably be looking for him, waiting for him, but he though of how they'd feel now that he was in this... place.

He looked one more time at the sigil. A heart... a sigil of heart. Somehow this was fitting... his emotional turmoils often gave him strength, and he didn't always work with his head first. He decided he'd let the others talk about the situation, though, instead of questioning things. At least, not yet.


----------



## Flora (May 20, 2012)

Sophie glanced at the Sigil in her hand. Compassion...it had taken her a while to understand Lambda, and she had been prepared to destroy him (and herself with him) without even trying to understand him. Asbel had been the compassionate one, not her...

Of course, now wasn't the time for doubting herself. Her previous mission had been fulfilled, albeit in a far different way than expected, and now she had a new one: protect Ephinea, Fodra, and all these other worlds from whatever threatened them, with this Sigil.

Sophie glanced around the room, listening to the voices of her fellow heroes. Some seemed worried or skeptical; others seemed very excited. (One boy's proclamation reminded her of Asbel's optimism, prompting a smile) She didn't say anything yet, content just to get a feel for her future companions by listening to them.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 21, 2012)

Digger was _not_ in a good mood.

It all felt like the beginning of a recurring nightmare, she thought with a paw to her face in exasperation. She had been doing her job (although admittedly she had been helping Trader Manuel, but there had been tunneling involved so) and quite through no fault of her own she had ended up in some dumb place full of magic. Of course, the last time this has happened to her she had made friends, and it had been, maybe at certain parts, fulfilling, but that didn't mean she wanted to be ripped from her happy little life again. Not after how the last time ended, anyway...

This whole damned place seemed to be held up by magic and wishful thinking. The architecture was nice but it was probably similar to that of dwarves; sneeze in the wrong lunar phase and all of a sudden the walls crumble as the mortar turns to cheese.

Well, Mother always said not to throw stones at people who weren't rockheaded. Best to see if they could just send her home, or at the least get this glowing triangle away from her without it exploding and turning her into an earthworm.

"Hey, Pete, I've got some questions. One, how do I opt out, two, how do I get this magic junk away from me, and three, who gave you permission to kidnap me? My mother will be worried sick, it's only been three months since the last time this happened to me."

Digger ducked slightly as a human girl floated past. More magic, more problems, more headaches.


----------



## Sylph (May 21, 2012)

"Peter huh...not uncommon for a Priest. More so when he seems to be the mouth piece for gods or the like." he muttered, looking around the room a little more. Glancing down to his right arm, he studies the sigil that embedded itself into it, finding a home as if it worried about being lost.

Magic. Just any other day then.

He then watched the little girl float by, the feeling that she was a vampire still in his mind. But who was he to judge, he is literally a demon summoned from hell to end the world. He then watched the little boy hold up his red sword, looking like he was excited to get to battle against these forces that were too much for this council of gods.

Had to admire the kid's spunk, but he wasn't all that bright.

"Alright, Peter. Where do we start. I have places to be after this."


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 21, 2012)

Turning to the man who just asked what these generals did, Makoto interjected, "Well, I get this feeling that their names will give us an idea of what they do... Although now that I think about it, their nicknames are pretty vague in this department. I guess not every supervillain can be straightforward..."

Makoto then looked back at the little Sigil in her hand. It depicted a little bull head with little white dots on it.

Raising it towards Peter, Makoto then asked, "So, Pete, if I can call you that, what the heck do these little things do, exactly? You said they were made with some sort of strong trait we have. Is this based on my astonishing charm~?"

With her military jacket on, Makoto was not exactly dressed to show off. She stuck her tongue out and said, "Just kiddin'!"


----------



## Exo-Raikou (May 21, 2012)

Ghirahim glanced nonchalantly at the symbol imbedded into the backof his glove. The symbol reminded him somewhat of a serpent, perhaps another one of those repulsive dragons that served the Goddess. When it had been first bestowed on him, he was told what it was capable of giving him, and that thought filled him with a - pardon the pun - newfound burning passion for causing all sorts of new pain. Granted, he didn't yet have a chance to test this power, but something told him the opportunity would present itself to him in due time. That would be something very much worth lookin forward to.

Then that red one spoke up again, asking when this entire crusade would begin. A faint smile flickered on the Demon's features before he himself spoke up: "I agree with the bulky red fellow here," he said in a singsong tone, letting the sword in his hands disintegrate into diamonds as he spoke, "we are wasting so much time standing here when your precious, precious Myth is withering away. If it's all the same to you I'd like to get this little show on the road and go and find the first... general, was it? If they are the cause behind all this fuss as you said, then standing around here won't really make any of you happy, now will it?"


----------



## see ya (May 21, 2012)

Flandre was now floating upside down, some sort of magical... something keeping her dress from flopping down over her face. The gems on her "wings" clattered against each other, chiming softly. She smiled, showing off a rather impressive set of fangs. She drifted over to the... odd white-haired fellow that was speaking.

"You're in a hurry." She said, her tone light as she clearly wasn't grasping the gravity of the situation. Or maybe it was that she was just so overwhelmingly happy to be somewhere that wasn't that stuffy old basement. "You're all in such a hurry. We don't even know all of what's going on... and something tells me not everyone's here yet. So let's give a chance to meet everyone, okay~?" 

She giggled and flittered off, righting herself and continuing to take good long looks (and on occasion, sniffs) at everyone.


----------



## Sylph (May 21, 2012)

Smoothing out his purple sash, Peter's smile weavers for a moment before he renews it with quiet dignity. He looks to the ones before him, then down at the one that asked how they can get out of their duty to help the worlds and dismiss their sigil. With a slight frown, he looks down at him, folding his arms behind him. "I'm afraid there is no way out, now that the battle is joined. The world outside sleeps, waiting for her heroes, and it's up to you to now - we are powerless against this darkness." 

He then looks to the one that had turned his sword into diamonds. Unimpressed by this, seeing such magics on a daily bases, he withdraws his gloved hands and holds them out palm up, his smile returning but looking a tad worried now. "We know very little about the generals, but I do know where they have taken up bases - the closest to here is the Judge, who has taken an old storage warehouse."

He then lowers his hands and turns to the council and where they sit, a flicker of a questioning glance to them. After a moment of silence, he looks back to the supposed heroes that were brought to fight and protect the world thread.

"As for your comment...you do not seem to realize, Demon, that if this place falls so does all the other worlds. Think as you may, failing here and not truly taking this seriously will not help anyone in the long run...no matter where your alignment may rest in your worlds."


----------



## allitersonance (May 21, 2012)

There came a point at which the situation was so weird that the only possible response was, _You know what, fuck this, I'm just going to accept it_. The alternative was a total shutdown of all mental functions.

Which was why, after learning that his universe was one of thousands upon thousands, each universe having, instead of pokémon, various magics and talking bipedal wombats (...was that a pickaxe), Ghetsis Harmonia was able to step back and analyse the situation and how he could use it  instead of being overwhelmed by a myriad existential questions.

His "Sigil of Ambition" rested against a sweaty palm, and his only remaining companion, Hydreigon, hovered behind him, ever loyal. They were the only sources of power Ghetsis had to his name; even his vast knowledge of Unovan mythology would be useless here. But, well, that was little different from the past year.

"It seems to me," Ghetsis said, "that we should be collecting as much information as possible. My first question is an obvious one - I'd like to hear more about these 'sigils' you've given us. If these are truly our greatest weapons, we'll have to know everything we can. How do they work? What can they do? How powerful can they become?"


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 21, 2012)

Cloud looked up again, first at the red demon and the white-haired one, then to the girl, who... had fangs? That was something he hadn't expected, and he quickly decided not to dwell on it, looking to Peter as he talked again. The first general was revealed now, but the girl was right, they couldn't rush this. The green-haired man then asked about the sigils, and Cloud for once felt like a reasonable question was asked, and that someone had some sense here.

He looked back to Peter, his face still fairly emotionless, but a serious curiosity in his eyes again, and he tilted his head a bit. "The question asked by the green-haired one... I'd also like to know. What are these sigils other than magic objects? You seem to have given a different one to each of us. What do they do?" He asked calmly.


----------



## NightGhost (May 21, 2012)

A dark shadow emerged from the corner of the room and sighed holding the sigil in his hand, flipping it between his fingers, "So is that all?" his voice was deep and slightly raspy, "Help you and then go home? Where we go back to our normal lives?" he sighed at that thought.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (May 21, 2012)

No sooner did that Peter fellow explain just what was at stake did the faint smile fade from Ghirahim's features, if only for an instant. Now it made sense, why he'd been brought here despite not meeting the so-called "heroic" qualifications: this council was appealing to the nature of his belief that he only need serve himself and the Demon King. And neither would be able to cloak the world in darkness, death, and all those other wonderful things if the world wasn't there to begin with. "Well, there's certainly no accounting for taste," he said, his arrogant demeanor returning, "if you didn't choose _us_ based on our heroism, it's rather _obvious_ that you chose us based on our..." he gave his arms a dramatic look, eyes finally resting on the sigil again "...better qualities. Such as, say, our ability to slaughter each and every one of those generals and _whoever_ they happen to hold sway over? Am I on the right track?"

It was then that he saw the small winged (and also fanged) girl fluttering about nearby him. His initial enticement with the diamonds on the length of her wings was quickly dispelled with her rather... inept demeanor. He was about to give a scathing retort to what she had said - something likely involving her being the test subject of his newest powers - but she flittered off before he could say anything at all. "Bah," he hissed, "another insolent child that's going to be in my hair now. Oh how _wonderful_." _Although... she would certainly make an even better test dummy for the powers of these Generals before we are to face off against them... and assuming she survives whatever pain the first one throws at her, she'll be another instrument to use against the next one, and so on and so forth until her corpse is mangled by our foes,_ Ghirahim licked his lips at these thoughts, _so it will be in the collective interests of... myself to keep her alive until the Generals._


----------



## Coloursfall (May 21, 2012)

Lowering his hands and clasping them together, Peter pondered for a moment at the people before him, especially the white-haired one. He gave a rather strained-looking smile, before motioning one hand upwards again, toward the shadowed Council.

"Your sigils are gifts from the Council, and contain your powers, which we have already explained to you. If you lose your sigil, you lose your power, so hold them close, though they won't go easily, having bonded to your very souls, and if stolen will try and return to you. 

Some of you have a 'passive' power, always being active, such as yours, Finn the Human, and Ghetsis Harmonia. Others will need to be activated, by concentrating hard enough on channeling power to the sigil, or calling its name. Your sigils will get stronger as you defeat more generals.

As well, keep in mind that this world will have different...rules than your own. Some of you may come from places where you can shrug off attacks and wounds with ease, or there are special forces at work, but the case is not the same here. Be careful, shadows lurk here, waiting to taste you. 

The first general, the Judge, was born from the shadows of the twisted mind, and will be very dangerous, so be wary."

Finn shifted on his feet a bit when his name was mentioned, scraping his sword on the floor a bit. How could this place differ from Ooo? Well, aside from the obvious lack of nature that seemed to be here, which was a bit odd. And this place kinda looked like some of the ruins he saw back home. This would be interesting. He turned to face the group, swinging his sword overhead again.

"My little...thingy says that I can make you guys fight better! Isn't that _awesome_!? Yeaaaah! We can do this! For Ooo! and for, uh... wherever you're from!" he cheered, pumping his free hand in the air, the other still holding the huge sword up.

Peter couldn't help but chuckle.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 21, 2012)

"Makes enough sense.", Makoto said as Peter explained the mechanics of it.

There probably won't be seithr around to utilize magic. That was fine with Makoto, she wasn't terribly good with magic.

She pumped her fists in front of her, "Nothing but good ol' fashioned fisticuffs for me, then. Ars Magus was never my strong suit anyway. So, Pete, where do we go first to meet this Judge? I think I remember seeing a city outside of here, but at least I don't know my way around, it's a totally new place."

Makoto then heard the shouts of one of the group. It was a boy clad in blue and wearing a peculiar white hat.

"Good to see _someone's_ enthusiatic about this. I was born in a city called Shinatsu, but I suppose that's probably not going to mean anything to anybody here.", Makoto said to the kid, "Oh! Maybe we should learn each other's names, that might be helpful if we're supposed to, ya know, work together.I'm Makoto Nanaya, pleased to meet all of you!"


----------



## NightGhost (May 21, 2012)

Dooku steppe forth, activating his saber, and in a growling voice replied, "Judge, sad, anyway let us take his head quickly and get this over with," he looked at Peter, "where is he?"


----------



## allitersonance (May 21, 2012)

Ghetsis frowned. If his sigil truly _only_ granted the power to enhance his new allies, it was... rather underwhelming, though it had potential. True power came from commanding the hearts of people, after all, and it did suit him to stand back while others fought, their own powers enhanced by his mere presence. Even so, he greatly doubted that the sigil would be a more impressive tool than Hydreigon when it came to a combat-based endeavour such as this one.

No one else here had a pokémon, Ghetsis suddenly realised. He'd noticed at the back of his mind, but its significance only came crashing down on him now. Hadn't that been his dream? To stand unopposed, the unlimited potential and vast powers of pokémon in his hands alone? A slight smirk reached his face.

"You spoke of five generals," Ghetsis said. "Tell us everything you know about all of them. And," he added, glancing at the shadowed councillors, who might one day become his opponents, "why you lack the power to stop them on your own."


----------



## Flareth (May 21, 2012)

"I'm Doctor Horrible," Dr. Horrible said. "I have a PHD in Horribleness."

He realized that that sounded really cheesy.

"I want to change the world, though," Dr. Horrible added. "Make people pay attention to what's going on. They don't pay attention to the things that happen."


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 21, 2012)

Cloud turned his flat gaze to the others in the group, looking to each of them, his eyes revealing his unhappy emotions, but also his interest in the others. "My name's Cloud..." His eyes stop on Finn. "I come from Gaia... I live in Edge, a small city outside Midgar. Though... I suppose that doesn't matter too much compared to what's going on now." He looks back to Peter and the council, pulling the Fusion Sword off his back and leaning on it carefully. "This Judge... and these other Generals..." He trails off. but is eyes show his curiosity as he looks to hear this explanation again.


----------



## see ya (May 21, 2012)

Flandre picked up on the annoyance in the white-haired one's voice at what she had said and frankly she found it hilarious. Clearly he didn't know what she was capable of. She floated over to the bear-hatted boy, brushing past people's hair (and occasionally poking at any head ornaments they happened to be wearing; she seemed especially intrigued by Dr. Horrible's goggles) as she went. 

"Hello, everyone! Good to meet you all! Oooh we're all going to be good friends, I bet!" She said brightly (though those who were paying attention may have been able to pick up the smallest hint of sarcasm on that last bit), "I'm Flandre Scarlet! I... uh... don't think my sister knows I'm out, so nobody tell her, okay?" She tugged slightly at Finn's "ears." "I haven't been out of my basement much... well, really, ever. They take good care of me, but it's nice to be out, y'know? 

"Uuh... I guess if we're all talking about where we came from... I'm from Gensoukyo. Sister Remilia kept me in the basement of her mansion, though... 'cause apparently I was too dangerous to be let out or something. But come on, I'm not gonna hurt anybody, okay~?"

She gave a big toothy smile.


----------



## Zexion (May 21, 2012)

Zexion watches the goings-on in the group. His Sigil, shaped like a book, was tucked into the current page open of his Lexicon. Apparently, the Sigil would give him time to learn a fact about an opponent, and give him long enough to study that fact. It sounded like a waste, but he wasn't about to argue. All he was here for was to protect Castle Oblivion and the NoBodies that lived there in the Organization. He had to, no time for emotions.

Someone had spoken up and asked about names and places. These weren't important, but he better speak up now. "I am Zexion, from Castle Oblivion." That was all they needed. He adjusts his black Organization cloak and moves his steel-blue hair. The hair was out of the way for just long enough that anyone who looked at him would see both bright aqua eyes.

"So we must first go after the Judge?" Zexion was interested to know something before he prepared to leave. He removes his Sigil from the Lexicon. He holds it up and asks, "When exactly can I use my powers? Do I have to see the enemy, or just know who they are?" He sets the Sigil back in the Lexicon, on the next page. 

He closes the Lexicon and looks at the group; a giant red man, a floating vampire, and a mole-like creature. While these weren't all, these were the ones that caught Zexion's eye straight off. This was going to be a bumpy ride. And no matter what, Zexion had to follow his own rule of finishing the job completely.


----------



## Sylph (May 21, 2012)

Taking a long drag off of his cigar, he lightly pats his coat to make sure his guns had come with him when he was brought here. Pleased by this, he then looks to the others and their introduction. With a shrug he turns to them and taps the ask from his cigar with indifference. "Name's Hellboy and I'm from this place called Earth. Nice place, like to keep it intact. Kinda my job and all...among other things. Now this General you told us about. Are you only going to reveal that first one and then the others after or are we going to get a full info card on these so called shadows."

He looks over to Peter at the last part, tap replacing his cigar and tapping his sigil. His sigil was called Fate, which was ironic due to his own 'fate' that awaits him sooner or later. He was able to steal the powers of the ones they are fighting for a period of time, likely using them against them. Kind of cheap but if these monsters were this bad, it could be useful.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (May 21, 2012)

Ghirahim watched as the other fellows dragged into this mess introduced themselves, one by one. After that Hellboy brute identified himself to the others, Ghirahim decided that now was as good of a time as any to introduce himself to the others. "I am the Demon Lord that rules over the world that most of its denizens call 'the surface,'" he said with a dramatic bow. "My name is Ghirahim. Mind you, I would much prefer to be addressed by my full title of _'Lord_ Ghirahim,' but I'm not picky."

He of course conveniently left out the part where his reign over the surface had been all but scuttled by the work of that insipid sky child, forcing him to go to ridiculously drastic measures to bring about the return of his Master. Then - _again_ - that boy had dared to intervene in his ritual, and had survived every last attack Ghirahim had thrown at him. In the end, of course, Ghirahim got the last laugh, for his Master was successfully revived, and Ghirahim had the honor of returning to his side as his weapon. After that...

Well, he was here. Here in this Myth place. And now he had to kill all of these generals to ensure that there would be somewhere for his Master to rule over again. But that - all of it - were mere details to these beings. They need not know of how he was here in the first place, of how a mere child of man nearly tore apart his rule over everything that he had every right to rule.

All that they needed to know was his name and title, and - once the glorious battle arrived - that he was fully capable of slaughtering whatever foes that were in between him and this goal.


----------



## Flora (May 21, 2012)

As the others began to introduce themselves, Sophie began to think. _Should I introduce myself..._she thought. Eventually, she came to her decision.

"Um, I'm Sophie," she began, "and I'm from..."

At this, she trailed off. _Technically_, she was from Fodra; that was where she'd been created and raised, after all. But she'd always felt more at home in Ephinea; there, everyone treated her as if she was human, not just some scientist's plaything. It was quite a struggle for her to name her place of origin, whether by "birth" or association.

"Ephinea," she finished. "I'm from Ephinea."


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 21, 2012)

Digger did not want to introduce herself; it would feel too much like she was agreeing to go along with this whole thing for her tastes. Everyone but her and, perhaps, the man with the eyepatch (who for a moment was overlayed in her mind with a scowling, veiled man with similar problems) seemed to be at least _alright_ with what was happening. To give herself time to think, the wombat carefully and distastefully rolled the 'Sigil' over in her hand.

_Wisdom_[:]_ see things others do not... quickly  learn new things...  skilled at diplomacy,_ all things that, even in a completely objective light, Digger thought that she already had. Hmm. Perhaps the trinket wouldn't do much, and since it apparently wouldn't be gotten rid of easily... Still, best to keep it put away until it could be gotten rid of. She stuffed the triangle into her vest pocket, into the spot where she normally kept her coins. Best to keep it away from the chemical lights, etc.

What of this quest, though? It certainly _sounded _important, but it still rankled Digger's hide that she had had no choice in the matter. As she thought, she cast her gaze upwards around her. This was a motley crew, for sure: furry women, middle-aged humans, pale androgynous people who sounded evil and (Digger winced) a few kids. Nevermind his sword and that he was about twice her height, the blonde in the adorable hat was ungrown, obviously optimistic. She could see that he knew how to handle the weapon, but Digger couldn't just let him and, now that she thought on it, most of the people here go ahead and fight some huge deadly battle. It wasn't right, she thought, as her eyes passed over a scrawny blonde man in a labcoat. Couldn't be older than a quarter-century, if her sense of human aging was alright.

An old man (waaay to many humans here) lit up a sword made out of... light? Odd. And probably very very dangerous.

"Blood and shale, man, put the weapon away. There are kids around, and that one," she said, pointing a claw at the hat-boy, "could probably kick your ass."


----------



## Coloursfall (May 22, 2012)

Peter's smile got a little wider, and a little more... well it was hard to tell. Impressed? Nevertheless, he raised both his hands over his head, palms up, and a glowing mass of what looked like luminescent fog manifested above his head, formless and coalescing. The holy man shut his eyes and began to speak, his voice a little different now, like he was being used as a mouthpiece for some higher being.

"The Five Generals were pulled through the World Thread, just like you all. Powerful beings in their own worlds, the Evil wished to use them against us."

The fog above his head shifted, forming a grey outline of a creature of some sort, from  the shoulders up - a great angular head set on a humanoid body.

"The Judge. He is a shadowed being, born of pain and punishment, and thirsts for blood even now in this new world. Judgment personified, in a dark sense."

The fog shifted again, this time becoming a mass of shapes that was hard to make out, suspended from above. A yellow light glimmered faintly in the foggy shape.

"The Watcher. A sinister being of of metal and wire, she may not be as mobile as the others, but is just as deadly, if not more so..."

Again, the fog shifted, this time manifesting into a hunched humanoid figure with two horns, one coiled and the other broken off. A faint green light shined from the depths of the fog.

"The Undead, master of necrotic energy and a being of vast power, sucking away the lifeforce of the planet he called home before being brought here. I hear tell that he shares his home with one of you."

The next figure displayed was a twisted, winged serpentine creature with mismatched horns, twin points of yellow light serving as eyes in the grey outline. The creature seemed to undulate slowly in the smoke.

"The Chaotic, more a trickster spirit than villain, but nevertheless dangerous as the other Generals."

The final form to appear in the smoke was humanoid in stature, though a pair of vast wings spread from its shoulders and its head seemed to have a pair of curved horns or ears. The figure flashed a brilliant green before the fog disappeared. 

"The Adversary, the final General. Almost unlimited power radiates from him, and you will need all your power to defeat him. Good luck."

Finn, meanwhile, had visibly deflated after the priest had spoke of 'the Undead'. That description was...familiar. The young hero let his sword arm fall slowly, the blade resting on the floor again with a dull clunk, and his raised arm fell to his side. He turned around abruptly.

"You can't...! No! No no _no_ the Lich _can't_ be here...."


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 22, 2012)

Makoto nodded and took mental notes. Not that she _really_ any special talents besides pummeling the snot out of whatever opposed her, but once they arrived at the environment that they would engage these Generals in, Makoto could think up a more detailed plan of attack. She was still a spy, after all. Not everything could be shattered with her fists. That big metallic General with the wires everywhere looked especially daunting...

She then heard a clunk, something metallic hitting the floor. Makoto turned to see one of the humans, Finn, turned around and looking rather down.

She walked over, hearing him say something, "Something wrong, little guy?", Makoto asked.


----------



## Sylph (May 22, 2012)

There was a stir among the shadowed beings in the room, murmuring and soft whispers as the images of the generals were shown to the others. A flicker of flame dances, showing a almost amused smirk before dancing away to hide its master in the dark once more. A vine coils from the throne it covers, circling a pale ankle before unwinding and resting under the chin of its master, glowing yellow eyes watching them as carefully as a predatory feline. If you listen carefully you could swear you hear a soft innocent giggle from one throne entirely covered in thick shadows and shapes.

Hellboy studies the images with a poker face, still pondering over his sigil's power and what he may be up against. Tapping the ash from his cigar again, he rolls his shoulders and turns on his heel with his tail flicking behind him. "Well then. Lets get the show on the road."

"You sure as a eager one" sighed a voice from the Council, almost sounding like rain water on a body of water. Followed by a musical laugh, the voice continues in a soft and elegant tone. "I am rather glad that you all will help us. Yes we know that we took you from your homes but for us to do so shows how much we need of your help. I hope in time you will forgive our rudeness, but when this is all done know that you will be rewarded...even if you don't at first recognize the reward. Take faith in your own skills and trust in your sigils. They may be small now but in time you will unlock their powers and hopefully unlock something about yourself. Work together, fight the enemy, and never let doubt win."

Hellboy fell silent as the voice spoke, a little surprised that one of these people actually could talk on their own and not have to use the Priest as a microphone. Shrugging again he looks to the group, relighting his cigar again.


----------



## Thorne (May 22, 2012)

((Goddamnit why didn't I post until now))

Fizz hadn't really said anything. He was used to seeing all kinds of unusual creatures from his time in the league, yet all of the people around him seemed very alien. Despite this he wasn't actually frightened by them, with the exception of the pale and white-haired man who had this menacing air to him. Otherwise, he was more curious than anything.
He slipped between the lines, carefully inspecting the others who were there while simultaneously listening to the man who had introduced himself as Peter. Most of the others were human, though they still had some qualities that made them distinctively different from the humans in Runeterra. There were a few others too, like the small furry creature and the large red man. Fizz himself was a tiny little creature in comparison to most of them, not even reaching the waist of the average human.

He hadn't even realized he had the sigil on him when Peter informed him. It hung around his neck with a piece of string, shaped like a creature he didn't recognize. For some reason, it reminded him of Ahri, the girl with the big ears and many tails back in Runeterra.

With a small hop, Fizz jumped away from the central crowd, balancing on his trident for a second before landing on the ground. "Right, let's go!" he said in his high-pitched, ever-so-slightly raspy voice. He turned towards the rest of the group, and exclaimed "By the way, I'm Fizz." with his trademark smile that reached both sides of his face.


----------



## Flareth (May 22, 2012)

Dr. Horrible examined each of the figures. He was most interested in The Watcher. Being a scientist, technology was his biggest forte.

"Any more information on The Watcher?" he asked.


----------



## NightGhost (May 22, 2012)

Dooku just gave a look to the Wombat but ignored her and looked forward, the most interesting was the machine, "Wonder if I can use the scraps to improve my droids?" he said to himself quitely


----------



## DarkAura (May 22, 2012)

Leela just stared at the Sigil in her hand. The power it emanated made her feel powerful. She could just think of what she would do with power like that...

_Don't be stupid!_ She scolded herself. _I know damn well that I wouldn't do something like that! Besides, this Sigil only protects me from mental attacks, and I don't think this would be activated unless I call on it somehow._

After telling herself off, her expression became a sorrowful one. Then back to anger. Who were they to take her from her home of New New York? Her life was gone. Her friends, her parents, and Nibbler, all gone! 

_This must have been how Fry must have felt when he first came to the year 3000. He had no control over coming to the year 3000, and I had no control over coming here._ 

She became shocked and worried as she realized the most important thing. Fry! Oh, she could only imagine what the big lug could be thinking when he realizes she's not there! He must be worried sick! 

Leela, wiping the soft tears from her eyes, thought about the situation some more. There was one thing that confused her...

Walking up to Peter, she asked, "Wait a minute... You said that we were all taken from our worlds because we were important. But isn't Fry more important than me? I mean, Fry has been the important guy in most events. So why was I brought here, but he wasn't?"


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 23, 2012)

Cloud watched the images in the fog, and as each was shown, he realized how similar this fog was to the visions of... Cloud shook the thought away, focusing on now. He wasn't here, he was gone. Cloud didn't have to worry about him. At this point, the group here knew the enemies they were facing, and he wasn't about to back out, they said he, and the rest of the group, were important.

He then looked at the boy in the odd hat, and internally, he was halfway between worry and something close to hope. This one had met one of their enemies before, he might have more information, maybe a way to combat this "Undead", as it seemed that was the one the boy recognized. First came first, though, and the Judge wasn't going to wait before doing horrible things.

He looked at the sigil one last time, pondering how he would use this power, and if it wouldn't be more harm. It was something necessary for the fights ahead, but it worried him deep down. He then pulled out a string, tied it around the sigil, then tied the other end of the string around the ring on his Fenrir emblem. He nodded with a "Hm." and looked at the others, leaning onto his sword-hilt again.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (May 23, 2012)

_All of these Generals,_ Ghirahim thought, _sound very much like creatures that my Master would relish in being able to reign over... though that little thing called common sense makes it oh so very clear that trying to sway the Generals over to His side. And it's certainly not as if I could actually sneak the Generals back into my world... my exquisite body wouldn't be able to conceal even one of them._

Then the Hellboy turned around, a clear indication that he wanted to get a move on with this journey. Ghirahim, silently agreeing that they should being _today_, turned to follow him with a sweep of his red cape. That was when another of their group spoke up, wondering why they had been chosen when another of her universe was in some way more important than she. Hoping to spare the group from more time-wasting words from Peter, Ghirahim turned around again.

"They _did_ say earlier that one's own importance in their world was in no way an indication of how important they'd be in this world. Why, take _me_ for instance: if they were selecting those from my world, my Master the Demon King would _undoubtedly_ override me in terms of importance. The fact that I was chosen and He was not... well, connect those dots for yourself."

For the third time in several moments, he turned around again. "Now then, if there are no more interruptions, why don't we follow the lead of the big red fellow and find this Judge?" He paid no heed to the boy that had seized up when one of the Generals was described. After all, if someone didn't have the guts to set out on the quest in the first place, they'd be next to useless as even as test dummy for the General's powers.

Besides, that boy reminded him in at least one way of the sky child, and there was little doubt in Ghirahim's twisted head that he needed as few reminders of _him_ as possible.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 23, 2012)

After recovering from his initial shock, Finn had dropped his sword on the floor and fallen to his knees to rummage through his pack. A few odds and ends fell out - a small steel sword, a crossbow, a few assorted wrapped bits of food, a couple gems and some gold coins, a fuzzy reddish lump of some kind of clothing rolled into a ball, and finally he found what he was looking for - a pink, hand-knit sweater. He stuffed everything else back in his pack before slinging it over his shoulders again, scooping up his sword and holding the sweater against his chest.

"It's cool. I'm...doin' okay! I got my _sweater_!"

He didn't elaborate beyond that.


Peter, meanwhile, folded his hands peacefully and smiled. Above him, a few voices tittered excitedly, flurries of snow and flickers of light visible far above, and a few pairs of gleaming eyes looked down. 

"I have told you all we know. And there is one very last thing you must know before you leave... Five artifacts, drawn from the worlds the Generals are born from. These artifacts would increase the power of the Generals if they fell into their hands, so you must guard them very well."

At his words, five motes of light streaked down from the Council thrones, clattering to the ground before the group. The light faded, revealing the items - a metal disk of similar size to the Sigils, inscribed with red markings in an arcane-looking circle, a delicate golden tiara with a purple gem imbedded in it, a diamond-shaped purple gem on a gold chain, a white metal disk with a pink heart painted on, which looks to have been pulled off another object, and a golden ring with four orbs imbedded in it.

"Take these items and guard them well. They are safest with you. Now, make your way to the city below, in the outskirts you will find the first general. The guardians outside will transport you close as they can to his lair."


----------



## see ya (May 23, 2012)

Flandre was sort of paying attention to what was going on, but to be honest she wasn't quite as scared as some other people were being. Undead monsters? There were hundreds of those in Gensoukyo. It was one of the perks of being one of the scarier things from her own world. She clearly didn't have a very good grasp of what she was up against. After all, not everything outside of her world is a cute little girl... 

Still hovering about Finn's head, she dipped down closer to him when he took out his sweater.

"Oooh! It's pretty! Is it magical? What properties does it have? It's so cute!" she tittered, giggling. She didn't try to grab at it as he put it away, though. 

She looked up as the items were revealed, taking surprisingly good note of them as they appeared.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 23, 2012)

"That is a really cute sweater. I would ask about it too," Makoto told Finn and Flandre, "but now that we know where we're going, we have to, well, get going."

Then she heard Peter talk about some objects that they had to protect, with their lives. The objects then materialized, like a lot of things seemed to do in this place.

"Well I hope someone else doesn't mind holding onto these things.", Makoto said, "I feel like I'm going to somehow misplace them if I hold onto them, ehehe. Off I go then!"

She ambled off towards the building's exit with that.


----------



## allitersonance (May 23, 2012)

Ghetsis picked up the object that landed closest to him - the disk with a pink heart, of all things - with distaste. They would make good bargaining tools, perhaps, if the situation came to it, but if the symbol was in any way representative of any of the generals... well. Certain that his thought spoke for itself, he let it hang and moved onto the next train of thought.

He remembered the so-called "Hero of Unova" marching to N's throne room with a black orb in hand, and his own amusement at the foolishness. But he'd been invoking an ancient legend to give Team Plasma legitimacy, and N had insisted (_"I'm the hero of truth. I have to _know_."_) that the knights, the majority of whom followed the myth Ghetsis preached, let the idiotic idealist pass unharmed. But those were extenuating circumstances, and even then, the other sages were prepared to attack and steal the Dark Stone away.

If no such thing stood between the generals and the pragmatic course of action, taking these objects into their lairs was beyond foolish.

But. Well.

He could use this, perhaps.

"If these artefacts can enhance the power of the generals," he said, turning the disc over, "are there powers they can grant us?"

Although, he belatedly realised, if possession of one of them did grant him some sort of ability, he may have picked the wrong one.


----------



## Zexion (May 23, 2012)

Zexion watched the boy in the weird hat fall to the ground. Even with that, Zexion's face stayed emotionless. He watched everything that happened from there on, happen. When the items came from the Priest, one caught Zexion's eye. In the pile of five items, a golden ring with orbs in it catches Zexion's eyes. He picks it up and examines it. The ring was odd to say the least, but he wanted to hold on to it.

Zexion speaks to the group, "Maybe each of us should take one item. This way no one can lose all of them if such a thing ever happened." He didn't wait for volunteers, "I'll take care of the ring."

Zexion walks, slowly, to the small group ready to leave. The giant red man that called himself 'Hellboy' and a guy in a red cape that indentified himself as 'Lord Ghirahim' were there. Zexion had already forgotten the others names, but he would figure them out later. "I agree, we should get moving."


----------



## see ya (May 23, 2012)

Flandre finally noticed the items that had fallen to the ground. Seeing that a few had already been snatched up, she noticed the purple amulet. Not only was it pretty, but there was a... familiar energy encompassing it. She drew closer to it, reaching down her tender hand and picking it up...


----------



## NightGhost (May 23, 2012)

Dooku let the saber shut down and walked toward the group ready to leave, _Let the others handle the items, I'm here to kill and save, not be a pack mule!_ he looked at the group, he didn't like any because clearly no one gave a second glance at him. But why should he care, he was in this to kill the threateners of his planet, that was all.


----------



## Flareth (May 23, 2012)

"If you need me to take any items, I will," Doctor Horrible said. 

_Please don't give me the tiara,_ he thought. _That is almost so non-threatening I could laugh._

"So...are we ready?" he asked.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 23, 2012)

Cloud looked at the items as they appeared and clattered before them. He picked up the disk with red markings, which was closes to him, and looked at it for a moment, before pocketing it and nodding to Peter and the Council. "We'll guard them. You can trust us." He lifted his sword and sheathed it in the sheath behind his waist. He then turned and walked slowly over to the group, looking to the others before looking ahead.


----------



## see ya (Jun 2, 2012)

Flandre heard what the man with the funny goggles had said, and giggled. 

"Oh come on. It can't be that bad~" she tittered. She picked up the tiara gingerly, floating over to Dr. Horrible and carefully fit it to his head, behind the goggles. 

"There," she laughed, "Much better!"


----------



## Sylph (Jun 3, 2012)

Peter folds his arms and looks at them, watching them all look over the artifacts that were given to them to protect. He could feel the temptation of the group, he could also feel the faith the Council held in them to succeed and find the end of this all madness. Noting the stirring on the ones behind him on their thrones, he motions to the door that the travelers had comes from, making a somewhat 'shoo' gesture.

And not unaccustomed to the signs that one needs to shove off, Hellboy relights his cigar and heads for the door. His tail flicks a bit as he passes them, taking a good note in the ones in on this so called mission. "Well come on then. We got work to do"

And with that, he exits the door and waits for the others.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr. Horrible felt utterly foolish as the little girl placed the tiara on his head.

"Yes, I agree. Let's go," Dr. Horrible said quickly, trying to get the tiara off his head.

It took some pulling (_That girl must have forced it on,_ he thought.) but the tiara made its way off his head. He put in in a pocket inside his lab coat and then followed Hellboy.


----------



## NightGhost (Jun 7, 2012)

Dooku followed casually

(sorry short post, in hurry)


----------



## see ya (Jun 8, 2012)

(It's okay, as long as we're sure people are still alive for this RP haha)

Flandre laughed as she saw Dr. Horrible reluctantly take the tiara, though she was a bit disappointed that he wasn't going to continue wearing it. She thought he seemed rather dashing in it. 

She floated towards the door, the purple amulet still in her hand.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 8, 2012)

Zexion pulls off a glove, seeing as the party was slow to gather at the door. He slides the ring on, it turned out to be just large enough to fit on his ring finger. He slides the glove back on over it. The ring doesn't create as much of a bump as he expected, so he reopens the Lexicon. He stares at his Sigil for awhile.

After a few moments, he decides to test if he can open a Dark Corridor in the Hub. He puts his hand up, palm facing out. _If this works, I could leave this group and head home. Gather some others to help._ As the darkness and shadow form a rough outline like the Dark Corridors. He walks towards it and pulls out a seashell. Xion had left these on Roxas' pillow while he was unconscious. Zexion tossed it at the Corridor. As it hit the middle of the outline, it shattered, The pieces falling straight down. Zexion has a relieved look on his face, _Good thing I didn't try to go through._

He then decides to test one more thing. He opens the Lexicon and begins to speak in a very low tone. Soon, there are 3 Zexion's standing where he was. He looked proudly at his work. The two illusions followed behind him, looking and walking similar to him. _Let them see if they can guess._


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 9, 2012)

After a short wait at the doorway, the others finally began to head this way. Scanning the group once more, Makoto sees that overall, they're pretty normal. Most of them were humans. Granted, strangely dressed, but human nonetheless. She was nonplussed by the others, having seen plenty of strange things already.

One of them, Zexion, Makoto recalled, came up. However, there was something clearly off. There were three of him.

_Hey I've done that before!_, Makoto thought, indeed having done something similar in a fight, but these seemed more stable, rather than Makoto's ninja-like trick.

"Fun, isn't it?", Makoto said to Zexion, "I'm sure you're a hit at parties, hehe."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 9, 2012)

Ghirahim chuckled quietly as several of the others took those artifacts that were offered by the Council. "They can all busy themselves with whatever trinkets are offered to them," he hissed, "I, meanwhile, can content myself with the... glorious gifts from my Master." He materialized a diamond-like dagger, and let it vanish again. "Now then, why don't we get a move on? Constantly having to stay in _this_ rank place is beginning to appall me."

He didn't bother waiting for a response, choosing to instead follow the others out of the chamber.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cloud followed out last, taking slow, long strides as he gets another look at the others in the group. He looked out around the area outside the chamber, taking in the sights silently as his mind wandered once again. He made a "Hm." sound after a moment and looked back to the others, waiting for the next move.


----------

